# Duodenoscopy/EGD with side view scope/bx



## VFarrell (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Duodenoscopy/EGD with side view scope, advanced into the 2nd portion of the duodenum with bx of coarse mucosa overlying the ampulla. How would you code this? I appreciate any input.


----------



## j.berkshire (Dec 28, 2010)

Based on your brief description, I would code this as 43239.  It's not the scope used to perform the procedure that determines the code, it's the anatomic site reached and therapeutics done.  If the side viewing scope was advanced into the hepatobiliary system the code would be chosen from the ERCP famiy (43260).


----------



## VFarrell (Dec 28, 2010)

thank you, thats what i have been using but doc trying to tell me its a different code.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,
My thought also same 43249 only...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

